# DIY tumbler:



## fly4awhiteguy (Dec 27, 2011)

1 gravel vac (cut in half), 2 elastic bands, some mesh from an old net, an airline and a suction cup... taa daa! its not the prettiest- but it is working.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Nice!!!

pretty is for the ones who don't know lol


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

You need to separate the eggs from the outside with another layer of mesh at a distance. The adults will suck the eggs thru a single layer. Use a piece of the cut off tube...maybe a couple inches long, cut it open to make a C, wrap it around the lower part a bit and add another layer of mesh.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Riceburner said:


> You need to separate the eggs from the outside with another layer of mesh at a distance. The adults will suck the eggs thru a single layer. Use a piece of the cut off tube...maybe a couple inches long, cut it open to make a C, wrap it around the lower part a bit and add another layer of mesh.


You're right. I have a dozen clown loaches in my tank and they've even figured out how to suck the fry out of the fry savers at night while they're sleeping.

Good idea on using the left over tube and cut it into a C instead of using the rubber band.
--
Paul


----------



## fly4awhiteguy (Dec 27, 2011)

Good to know.. thank you for the advice.. I'm glad you posted this before I started noticing a diminishing number of eggs.. thank you


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

no worries. You can use rubber bands, you just need 2 mesh layers....1 for the eggs and one to keep them away from the adults.

Like this...


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Well I'm thankful you guys mentioned that.
I was lucky my guys didn't suck the eggs out when I used my DIY tumbler. 
Now I know this if I ever need to make another.


----------

